# 1 month fast loss (with PICS) really need your help for cut pleeeeaasseeee!:)



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all have been googling cutting diets which has brought me here..

Got back into training as have let myself slip badly 

Have been trying to lose the gut and titties but still a long way to go

Heres what I was

14st 10

5ft 8

27 yrs old










After a few weeks I got down to 13st 3 through cutting out crap and no sugar intake










And for the last week to 10 days ive been weight training at home and now about 13 st 7










I have tried eca caps few time but my diet always goes of track and I give up, I need focus and a plan from those who "know"

Now I really wanna focus on body fat. I can eat anything so not fussy but it must be cheap and I don't have time in the morning for 10 egg whites etc so gonna stick with oatmeal

Heres my diet plan I wanna start now so please adjust

7am - oatmeal-semi skimmed milk. Coffee no sugar

10am - cold grilled chicken breast dry, wholemeal bread (dry and boring) + 1 banana

1pm - tuna and sliced cucumber sandwich (wholemeal bread no butter or mayo)

4pm - apple 1 pint milk

7pm - 1/2 boiled broccoli and grilled chicken breast + some sort of veg

8pm-(kids put to bed) workout

9-10 pm - protein shake

Will this work for me??

I have a very active job working as a gas leak engineer so spend alot of the day digging holes and sweating so hoping I cwn skip running and just do weights

Please advise and add or remove stuff, got 12 weeks till family holiday abroad and would die for a cut physique without my moobs 

Thanks so much in advance and will keep this as a blog with weekly pic updates

Cheers


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

59 views and not a comment 

Please guys I need some help


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can you tell PPL how many calories your eating & the protein/carb/fat breakdown of those calories?

http://tracker.dailyburn.com is a very handy free site for this

+ it will work out a general calorie goal for you


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

martboy21 said:


> 59 views and not a comment
> 
> Please guys I need some help


Congratulation on the progress so far mate - good change there.

Personally I wouldn't be having carbs with every meal if I was trying to loose weight. Breakfast and after your workout are the ideal times.

Have you figured out your daily calorie requirements?

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bmr-and-daily-calorie-calculator.html


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Your TDEE is about 2981 calories a day.

Use myfitnesspal to workout a well balanced calorie deficit diet on that and then adjust to compensate for weight loss.

you have done great so far.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sure you've heard of ketosis diet?!? if so, then trash all that carbs you are eating every day.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Really stoked with the replies 

I have heard of ketosis diet I was succesful years ago by simply eating 5 cans of tuna and water for 3 weeks (extreme I know!!) Its the only time I lost all my fat. I have tried this same diet many times more but fail by day 2!!

At the moment my diet isnt as above but want to start now

I can gain muscle/weight pretty easily as my body type allows me too, although getting lean is a huge struggle

Im also a family man with very little spare cash so my food intake has to be stuff bought in preparation from tesco etc

Ok heres my timetable for food

Please move or fill in the gaps

7am - oatmeal

10am - tuna wholemeal bread

1pm - chicken breast 1 sweet potatoe

4pm - protein shake with water

7pm - chicken breast 1/2 boiled broccoli

8pm - workout

Bed protein shake with water

2 liters water minimum per day

Cheers is my calorie intake enough?? I dont want to lose all of my muscle (if any) lol

Thanks ill add up the calories on myfitness pal and report back here


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

7am - 4-8 eggs

10am - tuna with mayo can put some extra virgin olive oil on

1pm - 250g chicken breast salad/fibrous veg put evoo on it

4pm - protein shake low carb preferably isolate water

7pm - 250g chicken breast 1/2 boiled broccoli or salad put evoo on it lol

8pm - workout

Bed 1 tub of full fat cottage cheese and some almonds

4/5 liters water minimum per day 3000mg vit C ED

im not sure if that it keto so i may stand corrected but no carbs other than from veg in it


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

depends on the fat amounts regards keto, it is no\low carb though


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 7am - 4-8 eggs
> 
> 10am - tuna with mayo can put some extra virgin olive oil on
> 
> ...


Ok great really appreciate the help

Can I not drop the eggs for oatmeal or no carbs for breakfast?

I can buy the cottage cheese, tuna sweetcorn or cucumber mixed with olive oil ok?

Not to sound dumb but whats evoo?

Thanks again buddy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you cant have any carbs for keto really just veg so you plenty of eggs for breakie with the yolks as they are high in fat.

sure someone with more knowledge will edit that diet.

so no sauces with sugars etc in, just salt pepper to flavour. boring i know lol

full fat things. milk has lots of sugars in so avoid as well.

evoo = extra virgin olive oil. you can even put a tble spoon in ur shakes food of the gods!


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

nick-h said:


> depends on the fat amounts regards keto, it is no\low carb though


Ok cheers, is it ok for green beans, peas, broccoli right? There's no limit on quantities with meals or should I stick to size of fist for portion control?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just my 2p's worth - keto might be overkill for you. Especially with an active job.

Try timed carbs (breakfast and post-workout) for a few weeks to see how you get on. Much easier to live with and fit in around family life than full blown keto.

If that doesn't do it for you then you can always try the keto.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just my 2p's worth - keto might be overkill for you. Especially with an active job.
> 
> Try timed carbs (breakfast and post-workout) for a few weeks to see how you get on. Much easier to live with and fit in around family life than full blown keto.
> 
> If that doesn't do it for you then you can always try the keto.


I dont mind, if I have a meal plan I can just cook on my own whikst the wife does hers and the kids.

Black coffee ok? That ll keep me going if I feel weak.

Coukd I do a mix of both timed carbs and ketosis?

I.e oatmeal for breakfast (carbs)

Follow the diet plan as above and chuck in some sweet potatoes workout with dinner ( do my workout earlier)

Whatever is the most effective, im the puppet, make me lean  .....Please


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u cant have carbs if u want to get in to ketosis which is the state of the body where it burns fat for energy!

black coffee is good or green tea.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> u cant have carbs if u want to get in to ketosis which is the state of the body where it burns fat for energy!
> 
> black coffee is good or green tea.


Thing is I dont want to look like a smaller version of me. Still fat but smaller version...I want to be lean, so will it burn all muscle too?

What do most do for there cutting cycles? Lets say ive just finished a bulking cycle (I havent) and now its time to get lean

Do most do ketosis for my fat percentage? What am I 30% + bf??

I know im borderline obese according to my bmi 

Really appreciate the help. So glad I joined this site


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh i would use keto where you bf % is alot lower although it is good for quick fat loss at any weight. also you wont lose to much muscle mass really as its burning fat for energy!!!

my cutting cycle is no carbs other than post workout and carb up on a sunday. but thats not keto and i use PEDS so its a different ball game altogether.

basic cutting is

Total daily energy expenditure (tdee) and eat 300 calories under it as you dont wanna stop your metabolism from firing away.

as i think i said your TDEE is just under 3000 with your current stats so you can actually eat a lot of food and still lose 1-2lbs a week from diet.

consistency is key and making it to hard for yourself is a bad idea. if you want carbs fit them in ur diet and plan your cheat meals for a weekend. like i said myfitnesspal and workout some meals that match your tdee - 300


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> my cutting cycle is no carbs other than post workout and carb up on a sunday. but thats not keto and i use PEDS so its a different ball game altogether.


Quick question regarding time Carbs, would you not eat them Pre workout instead of post?

Cheers


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok great thanks for that sambuca

Ill stick with what youve advised so just to recap no carbs except after workout (should I still take protein shake before bed?

So training then say chicken broccoli and sweet potatoes after and potatoes being my only carbs for the day

So if you dont mind please fill in the gaps

7am 4x scrambled eggs microwave no milk and black coffee

10am - .....

1pm - .....

4pm - ......

7pm workout

Post workout - grilled chicken, 1/2 broccoli, 2 sweet potatoes (microwaved)

Bed - protein shake

Thanks matey


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

martboy21 said:


> Thing is I dont want to look like a smaller version of me. Still fat but smaller version...I want to be lean, so will it burn all muscle too?
> 
> What do most do for there cutting cycles? Lets say ive just finished a bulking cycle (I havent) and now its time to get lean
> 
> ...


you've kind of contradicted yourself there dude.

cooking eggs will take as much time in the morning as the oats, So your not losing time there, I would take out the oats for eggs in the morning, if you have to, then have one slice of dry wholemeal toast with it. I normally have 1 egg and two egg whites for breakfast.

Also someone said to have cottage cheese after your workout, which contains the right proteins for after your workout, maybe put your shake/s earlier in the day.

Are you doing any cardio?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dannw said:


> Quick question regarding time Carbs, would you not eat them Pre workout instead of post?
> 
> Cheers


i have pineapple post workout with hydrowhey packed with bcaas. pineapple is awesome replenishes glycogen and is an antioxidant and anti inflammatory.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

martboy21 said:


> Ok great thanks for that sambuca
> 
> Ill stick with what youve advised so just to recap no carbs except after workout (should I still take protein shake before bed?
> 
> ...


7am 4x scrambled eggs microwave no milk and black coffee

10am - Cooked chicken/turkey - I'm currently eating spicy chicken wings if that helps

1pm - Beef/turkey mince, with Veggies - try a season shake and ratatoiulle if you can be bothered

4pm - Shake

7pm workout

Post workout - grilled chicken, 1 cup of broccoli, 1 sweet potatoes (microwaved)

Bed - Glass of milk or Cottage cheese


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> you've kind of contradicted yourself there dude.
> 
> cooking eggs will take as much time in the morning as the oats, So your not losing time there, I would take out the oats for eggs in the morning, if you have to, then have one slice of dry wholemeal toast with it. I normally have 1 egg and two egg whites for breakfast.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate didnt mean too. I dont want to be skinny fat. With no definition but weighing 11 stone for example

Ya know like your typical weight watchers contestant, yes they lose "weight" but still look fat after despite reaching there target weight.

I can do cardio yes however my job is very cardio orientated what with digging but if need be I will

Cheers


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> 7am 4x scrambled eggs microwave no milk and black coffee
> 
> 10am - Cooked chicken/turkey - I'm currently eating spicy chicken wings if that helps
> 
> ...


Excellent thankyou, so no shake postworkout, how big of a portion of Cottage cheese. Tesco value stuff okay?

In terms of protein intake is that enough?

Thanks again mate


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

cottage cheese isn't that high in calories, I'd suggest no more than 100g though mate, get a floavoured one too, makes it go down better, not htat its horrid.

depends on what shake your taking, whats in it etc, are you able to let us know what it is?

it should be anough protein mate, depending on your portion size you should be getting around 150-180g


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

mate from those pictures, there are clearly muscles under layers of .... dont worry about getting smaller, you might go smaller but you feel lighter, stronger, and look much leaner when there is no fat. just go as lean as you can and then start a clean Bulk.

and u'd love yourself in 3-4 months time.

you cant just turn into this shredded monster in one month. even the bloody AAS or HGH wont do that let alone natty.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> cottage cheese isn't that high in calories, I'd suggest no more than 100g though mate, get a floavoured one too, makes it go down better, not htat its horrid.
> 
> depends on what shake your taking, whats in it etc, are you able to let us know what it is?
> 
> it should be anough protein mate, depending on your portion size you should be getting around 150-180g


Ok great ill try and get a weeks worth on Sunday from tescos and do that every Sunday so I know I have my weeks worth of food and wont fail....

Protien shake im taking is nasty tasting and cheap

Cant remember the name will add when get home. Its not pure protein but its better than nothing however almost run out so will need some more( myprotein.con any good)

Thanks for advice


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> mate from those pictures, there are clearly muscles under layers of .... dont worry about getting smaller, you might go smaller but you feel lighter, stronger, and look much leaner when there is no fat. just go as lean as you can and then start a clean Bulk.
> 
> and u'd love yourself in 3-4 months time.
> 
> you cant just turn into this shredded monster in one month. even the bloody AAS or HGH wont do that let alone natty.


Well said 

I hate myself right now, the way I feel, way I look, lack of confidence. I wont take my shirt off due to my tits/gyno (if it is that)

Thing is i have quite a big chest and all that does is push the fat further out so my tits look massive

Having man boobs is with out a doubt the single most confidence destroyer known to man. Its awful, can only where certain shirts, certain vests its horrible

If only I could just have little body fat it really would change my life and make me so happy, my body really does get me down 

Ok well thanks for the kind words, with my determination and all of everyones guidance hopefully I can finally get rid of it and start to have a nornal life and not worry if people will notice my droopy nipples

So sunday is food day, ill report back then and will give weekly updates and photos of progress

Can I do it in 12 weeks...? Lets hope so!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

martboy21 said:


> Well said
> 
> I hate myself right now, the way I feel, way I look, lack of confidence. I wont take my shirt off due to my tits/gyno (if it is that)
> 
> ...


good luck buddy and dont stress yourself out about it. take the time it takes!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah don't go keto.

You look like you've done a great job so far!

I'd keep things simple...

Keep Some carbs in breakfast to you have some energy for the day,

Meal 1 - 2.5 Scoops Protein, Scoop Powdered Oats, Apple, 3-4g fish oil. (quick easy meal)

Meal 2 - 200-250g Steak mince/turkey mince(5%), greens

Meal 3 - 200-250g Chicken salad with vinegarette, tbsp olive oil.

Meal 4 - (Pre workout) - 2.5Scoops Protein, Scoop Powdered oats, some almonds.

Train

Meal 5 - PWO 200-250g Steak Mince/Lean Steak, 40-50g white rice or 150g White Potato...bit of tomato sauce if needed.

Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Scoop of Protein. 3-4g fish oil

Roughly 300g protein, 140g carbs, 60-70g fats..

Thats simple and easy to follow.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Just out of interest. How do you no when your in Keto ?


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Yeah don't go keto.
> 
> You look like you've done a great job so far!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the kind words.....

In an ideal situation that would be perfect but money wise I cant afford that amount of meat, I have to put my kiddies food first, bills, rent etc so not left with alot

Oats are cheap

Evoo is cheap

Chicken breast (mother in law gets 24 organic from farm friend for £10)

Veg is cheap

However steak etc isn't and even 1 a day would cost me alot 

Is there a simpler cheap way? I read I need 1-1.5grams per 1 pound of body weight so could I sacrafice some?

Ok is this ok?

7am - oats mixed with 2 scoops protein

10am - chicken breast, green veg

1pm tuna, evoo, Green veg, 1/2 cup brown rice (mixed together)

4pm - fruit??

7pm before workout- oats 2 scoops protein

Train

Bed cottage cheese and milk?

Thanks


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

...........


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Steak mince is cheap mate....turkey mince is cheap too. Doesnt have to be steak.

The diet you posted above makes zero sense tbh...the diet i posted is cheap..and will work


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Steak mince is cheap mate....turkey mince is cheap too. Doesnt have to be steak.
> 
> The diet you posted above makes zero sense tbh...the diet i posted is cheap..and will work


Hi mate, I wasnt doubting you buddy just the cost of the steak etc

But if mince is what I need then mince is what ill get. I will do anything to make this work

Need to work out cost though and go from there

Thanks again


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's advise

This is what ive settled on with timed carbs

Gonna run this for 4 weeks and see how I get on, this has to be practical and affordable and convenient, which it is for me

It may not be the best but I know I can stick to it

7am - 2 scoops protein 2 scoops oatmeal with water

10am - tuna can, evoo

1pm - tuna can, evoo

4pm - 2 scoop protein shake water

Train

Dinner - grilled chicken breast 1/2 broccoli, 2 sweet potato's

Bed - 150g cottage cheese

Please tell me this is ok? Thanks


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

martboy21 said:


> Thanks to everyone's advise
> 
> This is what ive settled on with timed carbs
> 
> ...


We need the macros buddy  fats, protein and carbs please


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

the only thing i would do is move oats from breakfast to pre workout, and only consume carbs pre an post workout, as posted by many its all about the marcos/cals, sounds like youve done well so far anyway


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

7am - 2 scoops protein

10am - tuna can, evoo

1pm - tuna can, evoo

4pm - 2 scoop protein shake water

7pm - oats with water

Train

Dinner - grilled chicken breast 1/2 broccoli, 2 sweet potato's

Bed - 150g cottage cheese

Ok what else please


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

7am - 3x scrambled eggs

10am - tuna can, evoo

1pm - oven roasted chicken wings x 4

4pm - 2 scoop protein shake water

7pm - oats with semi skimmed milk

Train

Dinner - grilled chicken breast 1/2 broccoli, 2 sweet potato's

Bed - 150g cottage cheese & 2 scoop protein shake with water

Nutrients

Protein -169g

Carbs - 169g

Fat

Saturated - 17

Polyunsaturated - 4

Monounsaturated - 16

Total kcal - 1895

Fitness pal says im overeating 200+ calories....? Should I lose some food or extra protein shake?? Thanks

And im 25.28% body fat according to bmi body fat calculator 

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP CLEAR THIS UP PLEASE.......thanks a million


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Cottage cheese at bed time is rank....enough said!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

No advice to add but just saying well done on what you've lost so far and you come across as a real nice guy. You should get to where youneed to be in time for your holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

good progress mate.

I'd offer advice, but the guys above me have covered everything pretty well!

Keep at it man!


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Another one from last night. Shoulders bulking still waiting for fat to go lol


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mods can you please approve photos I'm putting up please


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck with this - it is do-able. Just try not to get too bored with your diet - just think of the end result. Low carb will definately help with losing fat around the middle (and I presume your moobs). You may have too much estogen in your body which does promote fat around your chest area - try to drink filtered water as there is a lot of estogen like hormones in unfiltered water. Also try to drink from matel or glass containers instead of plastic which releases chemicals into the water. Try to drink green tea as well as this really helps with fat loss. I also usually have chocolate protein powder mixed into greek yogurt before bed which is really tasty.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> Good luck with this - it is do-able. Just try not to get too bored with your diet - just think of the end result. Low carb will definately help with losing fat around the middle (and I presume your moobs). You may have too much estogen in your body which does promote fat around your chest area - try to drink filtered water as there is a lot of estogen like hormones in unfiltered water. Also try to drink from matel or glass containers instead of plastic which releases chemicals into the water. Try to drink green tea as well as this really helps with fat loss. I also usually have chocolate protein powder mixed into greek yogurt before bed which is really tasty.


Thankyou for your kind words  ive researched the man boob thing and alot points to estrogen build up. Yes its fat but why there? Id rather have a tight chest and bigger belly !!

The findings I had from googling brought up a cream made in the usa which apparently reduces gynocamstia called gynexin I think, doubt it would do much?

What about running an anti estrogen like the guys on pct, tamoxifen/nolvadex? I know its for aids victims or something but would such a pill help?

Ive always had them, childhood, school, teenager, ive always been "podgy" but since training id hoped They would go, ubfortunately not

For instance my boss, 30 years old, big big belly and double chin, tight chest? Why?

Diets ok, very tired and cant be ****d attitude, plus I dont want to eat anything so having to force feed meals??

Will grab sone green tea, thanks for the tip

Should I bother jumping on the ecas again??

Sorry for all questions and thanks in advance


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

You look like your doing gangnam style in your profie pic 

Looks like really good progress from your pics mate well done


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> You look like your doing gangnam style in your profie pic


Hahahahah , never noticed that lol, , cheers


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

martboy21 said:


> Thankyou for your kind words  ive researched the man boob thing and alot points to estrogen build up. Yes its fat but why there? Id rather have a tight chest and bigger belly !!
> 
> The findings I had from googling brought up a cream made in the usa which apparently reduces gynocamstia called gynexin I think, doubt it would do much?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about all the questions - happy to help 

There are tablets you can get from quite a few supplement places that are supposed to help with estorgen build-up - unfortunately they can be expensive (especially from Poliquin such as Dim tablets). Google How to reduce estrogen in men - top results such as the Poliquin article are really helpful - increase citrus fruits/don't drink beer etc. You can get green tea pills if you don't like the taste of the drink.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Most of us get a bit bored of the diet but you have got to get some food in you that you enjoy otherwise you just won't stick at it. As I said get some greek yogurt and either put some protein powder in or some flavoured (sugar free) syrup in it.


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> Don't worry about all the questions - happy to help
> 
> There are tablets you can get from quite a few supplement places that are supposed to help with estorgen build-up - unfortunately they can be expensive (especially from Poliquin such as Dim tablets). Google How to reduce estrogen in men - top results such as the Poliquin article are really helpful - increase citrus fruits/don't drink beer etc. You can get green tea pills if you don't like the taste of the drink.


Will defo get some green tea tonight. How do you take it? Straight tea no milk I guess??

Ill stick to the diet as best I can. I was so full up after dinner last night I didn't have my protein shake. But im sticking to everything else, thing is im so tired! To be honest I dont care how I feel if this works whilst on the diet. Would love to start seeing some improvement in pics with fat loss soon.

I feel fatter though, , weirdly enough when I eat normally I feel fine, eating like this my stomachs bloated and sticking out which I find odd

Out tonight at the father in laws italian resturant, fish and salad for me whilst the rest stuff there faces with mouth watering flavours..there not fat though you see!! Lol

Given my diet and determination whats ths average to meet my goal?

Will try the Greek yogurt and protein sounds yummy 

Cheers bro


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

martboy21 said:


> Will defo get some green tea tonight. How do you take it? Straight tea no milk I guess??
> 
> Ill stick to the diet as best I can. I was so full up after dinner last night I didn't have my protein shake. But im sticking to everything else, thing is im so tired! To be honest I dont care how I feel if this works whilst on the diet. Would love to start seeing some improvement in pics with fat loss soon.
> 
> ...


Yeah just let the teabag stew for a few minutes - no need to add anything to it. You can get other flavours too (Peppermint or Apple etc) which taste nicer. Just keep plugging away at it, people do get results in different lengths of time - I lost my fat really quickly but its taken me longer to see some muscle forming  Just try to mix your diet up so you don't feel deprived. You might be feeling tired due to the low carbs (I felt bloody awful the first 2 weeks on a very low carb diet) but this should pass. I do try to eat lowish carbs all the time but I don't worry about fat at all - try some Almond Butter (similar to Peanut Butter) from Sainsburys as I think it tastes nicer than the peanut plus its much healthier. As for your stomach bloating you may have an intolerence to something you are eating but most people woudl have some bloating I think after eating anything. As long as you are hammering the weights as well as a strict diet it will happen so stop stressing out and probably looking in the mirror every 5 minutes!


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Cheers for the reply mate  its goung well so far, into the swing of things

Have bad constipation though, bloated and stomach hurts

Maybe I should up my fibre and veggies?

Thanks


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh dear oh dear! What happened 

I guess I gave up!! I'm back to my original frumpy man boobed self and need to change

I'm starting in the morning and trying to follow this from here

http://www.iwantsixpackabs.com/articles/eating.html

just through reading the reply again I see timed cars a lot. Is that worth me doing? I tried keto.. not for me, lasted couple weeks but I'm a dad and have a full time job and it's just wasn't do able.

This is what I've written out from following that website above

fitness pal says ill be eating around 100 kcal is that enough??

7am- 3 eggs scrambled, small oatmeal with skimmed milk

10am- Grilled chicken breast, half sweet potato, quarter broccoli

1pm- Grilled chicken breast, half sweet potato, quarter broccoli

4pm- Apple, banana, 30 almonds

Train

7pm - 2 smoked mackerel fillets, 100g spinach, half broccoli

10pm- two tablespoons cottage cheese (haven't added to fitness pal yet)

4 litres water minimum, sipping on green teas

Train 4 nights weights, 2 nights interval training (jogging/running)

Goal is lean with no more fat...

Please help

Thank you


----------

